

Ask HN: If ideas are overrated... - unohoo

Why do we still see people not openly discussing their startup idea ? Why all the 'stealth mode' &#38; secrecy ?
======
tdoggette
It's just _other peoples'_ ideas that are overrated. Mine is pure gold.

------
pg
Partly paranoia, and partly because overrated doesn't mean worthless. I
occasionally advise startups we've funded to keep some part of their plans
secret. (You never want to keep everything secret, or it just advertises
you're keeping a secret.)

~~~
unohoo
Fortunately, YC folks have you to advise them. I often find myself in the
predicament where I need to discuss an idea/ get some feedback / advice from
someone who's familiar with the startup scene. Friends - family are too out of
touch with tech startup world to provide any relevant,useful input.

I'd say YC should start like a monthly session (paid) where a limited set of
entrepreneurs can get advice/input? Maybe far stretched considering your time
constraints, but just thinking out loud.

------
johnrob
Guy Kawasaki said it best:

Nobody wants your crappy idea, everyone is already working on their own crappy
idea.

------
jeffspost
Yeah, I think a lot of it are delusions of grandeur and fear that people will
mock the ideas. Note--stackoverflow.com was very open all along, very
successful, and as far as I know virtually no competition.

------
fizx
I like the concept of ideas and execution being multipliers, put forth by
37signals (and surely others).

<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch06_Done.php>

Of course, the reality is non-linear, and the exact shape of the
idea/execution/expected-profit manifold is quite up for debate.

------
alain94040
Very simple: everyone thinks _their_ idea is the best thing since sliced
bread. So they won't tell anyone, by fear of being copied.

I have a scoop for you: people couldn't care less about copying your idea.
However, once you are successful, everyone will want to copy you.

